# Melvin Anthony - Guest Posing in Japan



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## weeman

he's looking awesome,look at dem guns!!!!


----------



## oaklad

hes lookin big and in good shape!!is he olympia bound??


----------



## BigToby91

He does look alot bigger since his last show, lets hope he can get his conditioning in (glutes & hams), and keep the mass....will be interesting too see how he places.


----------



## brickhoused

Looking really good, Ive always thought he was overlooked and under-rated as a bodybuilder.


----------



## Guest

:laugh:Those Asians look like a different species compared to Melvin:lol:


----------



## brickhoused

lmao- hes a beast compared.


----------



## brickhoused

i would of thought that asians have the worst genetics possible for bodybuilding but they all seem to live forever.


----------



## genesis

Theres a few good ones:



















Bolo yeung was mr hong kong too, i cant find any bb pics of him though


----------



## brickhoused

yes awsone physiques


----------



## Guest

genesis said:


> Theres a few good ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolo yeung was mr hong kong too, i cant find any bb pics of him though


 :lol: Well Dim had a heart attack, the other fella is not even 200lb so would be dwarfed next to anthony and finally two good bbs out of the largest race on earth is not ground breaking:whistling:


----------

